# Verizon Fios M1424WR



## Shorty15c4 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,
About two months ago, I recieved Fios service form Verizon. Everything was peachy. A week ago, my brother got an early Christmas present, a PS3. I tried to connect the wireless internet of the PS3 with the M1424WR router. It turns out it was harder than I thought. I entered several pin numbers (WEP, WPA) and finnaly got it through. I ran a test run on the connection and the bloodly thing wouldn't budge. After learning through many sources this is what I know,
-The router is connected but is used only as a modum. 
-I have two computer hooked up next to each other.
-I guess when the installation guy came, he didn't activate the wireless network or something like that since we didn't have any wireless devices.
-The M1424WR does NOT show up on any of the computers.

I tried calling Verizon tech support but it's a piece of crap. My friend tried to fix it but no cigar. Is there something I'm missing? Please help. I would perfer not to call up the Fios guy to come and help (thats my last option).

Thanks

-Shorty


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

FWIW, I finally disabled my MI424WR and I have a router in front of it providing all the network functions.

Do you have FiOS TV as well as Internet? If not, you can dispense with the MI424WR router and use the router of your choice. If you have the TV, you're stuck with at least leaving the MI424WR in place to provide on-demand and the guide data, but you can bypass it for all other functions.


----------



## Shorty15c4 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have the TV. So I'm stuck even if I call for help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It depends on the specific version of the router. My old MI424WR died and they brought a new Rev. C model, that's the one that I had to bypass to get my network browsing working again.


----------



## Shorty15c4 (Dec 6, 2007)

I dont think it's activated, how do I do that?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Activated? What are you talking about?


----------



## Shorty15c4 (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok I see that this device says on the front of it "M1424WR". When I research it, the router is a completely differrent one. What mines look like is a FMC3000. 

Seen here http://www.actiontec.com/products/home_networking/wireless_fmc_router/index.php

Help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I am not familiar with that router, but there is no "activation" I know of using FiOS. Once the service is in place, you're off and running.


----------



## Shorty15c4 (Dec 6, 2007)

I know a guy who knows a guy that is a computer wiz. Maybe he can help. 

Thanks for trying though!


----------

